# Post Workout Carbs



## The Rose (Aug 8, 2002)

I am currently on a cutting phase.  Is it advisable to take high glycemic carbs (e.g., maltodextrin, dextrose) after an weightlifting workout or would it just hinder my fat loss goals?


----------



## LAM (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm currently on one of the most productive cuts in my training history and have not stopped consumption of high GI carbs post workout.  I believe the pros far outweigh any cons...


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The Rose *_
> I am currently on a cutting phase.  Is it advisable to take high glycemic carbs (e.g., maltodextrin, dextrose) after an weightlifting workout or would it just hinder my fat loss goals?



A high insulin spike will stop fat burning. If you are cutting, then cut! No spike! You could still use a slow-burning carb post w/o  though, such as oats or sweet potato.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 8, 2002)

Think of post workout as a window of opportunity.

It is the window of opportunity for optimal recovery which will
place the body in an anabolic state.
The insulin spike will ensure a reved up metabolism and prevent muscle loss and even promote muscle growth when cutting.  Lean muscle is the best calorie burner that our bodies provide.
If you decide not to  spike it up, you risk losing muscle mass.  The more lean muscle you have, the more calories you can consume.

or

Think of post workout as the window of opportunity to burn fat.
An insulin spike via high GI/simple carbs will stop the the fat burning process.

Its up to you.

I choose to have one huge insulin spike when cutting which is after every single weight lifting session.  The body will not store fat after an intense workout due to an insulin spike but it will stop the fat burning process.  I choose to spike it up in fear that I will lose muscle mass and that my metabolism will suffer. But that's just me.  We are all different.
I suggest you experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Aug 8, 2002)

BTW
When cutting:
If you stay below your calorie maintenence,
make smart carb choices(fiberous and green)
and spike it up after a workout.
I gurantee you that you will drop bodyfat.


----------



## Mifody (Aug 9, 2002)

how long does a high insulin spike stop fat loss for?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 9, 2002)

2-4 hours! Butt then it is 3 more hours to lose the fat you would have had you not raised your insulin levels too high.  So 2 spikes in one day, you lose about 12 hours, 3 surges, kiss the day goodbye!


DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2002)

If I stop adding dextrose/maltodextrin to my post-workout shake, what impact will that have on hypertrophy?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> If I stop adding dextrose/maltodextrin to my post-workout shake, what impact will that have on hypertrophy?



Your gains will be slower...BUTT, you will gain less fat, so who's to say the gains are really any slower once you compare LBM only and take the fat out of the equation


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2002)

I'll give the "no high GI" approach a try for a month or so and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> If I stop adding dextrose/maltodextrin to my post-workout shake, what impact will that have on hypertrophy?



Depends on the rest of the day!  Lower sugars and starches (those satanic carbs) will in gereral cause "muscle flatness", and freak you out in front of the mirror!  This is caused by less gylcogen storing less water.  The second you carb-up properly (and this is individualistic), BOOM....Hi Everyone! 


DP


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 9, 2002)

So just so I'm clear on this:  

High GI after workout means insulin spike which promotes muscle building but hinders fat loss.  

Low GI after workout means more fat burning due to no spike in insulin.  

Bulking: go ahead and do High GI.  Cutting: don't.  

Correct?  Yes or no will do.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Depends on the rest of the day!  Lower sugars and starches (those satanic carbs) will in gereral cause "muscle flatness", and freak you out in front of the mirror!  This is caused by less gylcogen storing less water.  The second you carb-up properly (and this is individualistic), BOOM....Hi Everyone!
> ...




So if I eat sweet potatoes and oatmeal instead of the dextrose, I'll be ok?  Right now, I use the dextrose, then lower GI carbs the rest of the day (e.g. sweet potatoes, green leaf veggies, brown rice).


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> 
> So if I eat sweet potatoes and oatmeal instead of the dextrose, I'll be ok?  Right now, I use the dextrose, then lower GI carbs the rest of the day (e.g. sweet potatoes, green leaf veggies, brown rice).



No more than 30 grams surrounded by protein, fat, and fiber!


PB, "sort of"....j/k...that is basically right, depending on metabolism and state of glycogen depletion!  Call it a "Generalization!" 

DP


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2002)

Personal opinion: High GI carbs used only post w/o only cause problems when going from low bf% to even lower bf%.

Overall cals play the most major part in it all, but when you're getting closer to the level of cals where your body doesn't particularly want to drop anymore fat then it would probably be a good idea to drop the high GI post w/o. Or at least drop the amount of high GI carbs down lower (ie if you were using 50g, drop to 25g). This is poor for glycogen supercompensation, but it will at least aid in switching off any catobolic hormones.

Although this is also dependant upon the type of diet you're doing.

Doing a kind of NHE or keto styled (not actual ketosis) maybe beneficial here if you're getting to stubborn fat - ie no carbs after training, but periodical carb loads.

I did 10 weeks of high GI post workout (50g malto, 50g dex) with good success. I went from 220 to 206 and my strength maintained and increased on every lift i do. The past couple of weeks, however, fat loss has slowed down a bit, as is expected on any calorie deficit diet due to slowing metabolising, falling leptin levels, thyroid downregulation etc. So i've switched to full NHE diet. I can't give a personal recommendation here cause it's the first time i've actually tried the diet properly (without any personal modifications or twists) but my sister's boyfriend has used the diet with phenomenal success. I hope to achieve the same.

Also, reason for switching up is cause i don't particularly want to be cutting for any longer than needs be, so a "tweak" as DP/W8 call it is good. Especially since i'm not using chemical enhancing drugs.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2002)

Oh, and i'll keep you all updated with my NHE experience so you can judge for yourself.

Hmmm...i may make a journal on this here site...


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2002)

Actualy, does anyone actually want me to make a journal/update this thread kinda thing on NHE?

If there's want then i will. If not i won't waste my time.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm about to get slapped:  What is "NHE"?


----------



## Robboe (Aug 9, 2002)

Natural Hormonal enhancement.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 9, 2002)

Well said Chicken Baby  ....and I told you weeks ago you should start a journal here....sure would have been cool to follow your progress through the first half of your cut!


----------

